
Sun’s head of Java sales: Android was “devastating” - saidajigumi
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/05/suns-head-of-java-sales-android-was-devastating/
======
saidajigumi
Given just how brutal the emerging smartphone market turned out to be for
would-be entrants, I find the narrative that Android "devastated" Java (for
mobile) sales to be a somewhat speculative stretch. I'm curious how well this
construction will hold up as the case proceeds.

